# Xenon A6 2003 headlights install



## Philip_Harris (Nov 25, 2008)

Some guy ran into my car and broke my driver side headlights, and has bought me a replacement kit... but now it seems I have to get it installed...can I install myself, how hard is this project???


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Xenon A6 2003 headlights install (Philip_Harris)*

first you have to take off your bumper(approx 20 bolts/screws) then approx 6 bolts for the headlight and the main electrical plug to the headlight. you'll need torx bits and a small assortment of metric sockets. i've taken my bumper three times and im sorry but i forgot the sizes of these torx/bolts and screws. its not the hardest job, undo and then redo. if you got the tools i'll try to help you through it.


----------



## Philip_Harris (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Xenon A6 2003 headlights install (ironmule)*

thanks will keep you posted... how much would a mechnic charge to install head lights


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Xenon A6 2003 headlights install (Philip_Harris)*

You shouldn't have to take the bumper off to change a headlight - its a 10 minute job with the right tools.
There are two T30 torx screws on the slam panel, and then one down a hole in the wing. You need about an 8" long bit to get the one out, and the hole is pretty small. Audi have a special tool for it (obviously) but you can sometimes find them or fab something. With those 3 out and the wiring disconnected you can pull the headlight out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Details here: http://www.polov8.co.uk/images/Manuals/A6xenon.pdf
It shows the bumper missing in this, but they do come out with it in place








Mikki x


_Modified by MikkiJayne at 10:31 AM 11-26-2008_


----------

